# Disabled Veteran looking for at home work



## pbt (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi folks,

I am a disabled veteran (mp) and cant wear a mask so im generally screwed on employment for the foreseeable future. So i dont do computers, write, draw, or want to take 8000 surveys. I am looking for about 1500 a month.

Any help would be greatly welcome 

Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

From a post that I saw earlier on Facebook, these baskets. 






This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





This technique


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Those are so cool! My wife used to take care of an elderly man who’s daughter makes those baskets, as well as other art work. She makes crazy money selling those things. My wife has a couple of those needle baskets around the house for decorations, made by this woman. 

Found her site-








Artwork - Elizabeth Whyte Schulze







elizabethwhyteschulze.com


----------



## pbt (Dec 5, 2020)

Those baskets are really cool. I don't know if I have the patience to make those.


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

pbt said:


> Those baskets are really cool. I don't know if I have the patience to make those.





pbt said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am a disabled veteran (mp) and cant wear a mask so im generally screwed on employment for the foreseeable future. So i dont do computers, write, draw, or want to take 8000 surveys. I am looking for about 1500 a month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead (Apr 22, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> From a post that I saw earlier on Facebook, these baskets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1500 a month off pine needle baskets is a bit unrealistic. I see pine boughs and cedar boughs online. My husband is famous for his shepherd slings and handmade knives. We do not make that much even with pandemic assistance. Working at home is hard not impossible though. It all is what you find that will work for you. Ive heard people have success with fiverr and ive tried Amazon mturk, but i only make like 20 a week off it. You will find something, your thing. Let me know when you do, I may even purchase your wares. Good luck


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Why not start a Half-Way House for girls who won't go all the way?...Too bad about the mask thing or you could become a federal inspector that goes around checking that nobody pulls of that "Do Not Remove" tag from the mattress. I hear it's easy work and as a fed union employee, you cant be fired.

Sorry, but I'm out of ideas. If I had a good one, I'd be doing it myself.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Learn new skills.

Jeff


----------



## pbt (Dec 5, 2020)

weaselfire said:


> Learn new skills.
> 
> Jeff


Like what... basket weaving is out! And i have limited start up capital and space. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

If you have a medical reason. You can get a job and not wear a mask.


----------



## pbt (Dec 5, 2020)

painterswife said:


> If you have a medical reason. You can get a job and not wear a mask.


Not in indiana they kick me out everywhere i go


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Might get$800 from Social security disability. A month. 
Unless you have some talent and startup money most work from home ads are scams. Bit on one back at ft hood tx while hubby was deplayed. Sew clip on box ties for restaurants uniforms. They sent a bolt of purple cotton amd hand drawing of what the bow tie should look like and a bill for the fabric a list of how many to make and send back . i had to pay postage ...half got rejected...made $3.19 . but 30 years later i used up the purple fabric on the back of a quilt. 
Just dont fall.for the scams


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

pbt said:


> Like what... basket weaving is out! And i have limited start up capital and space. I am open to suggestions.


Like, something you like that fits your physical and metal abilities. Raise poison dart frogs. Breed rabbits. Carve decoys. Craft fishing lures. Build mandolins. Create stained glass windows. Turn pens. Engrave firearms. Fix bicycles. Build dog houses. Make candles.

Others have figured this out, you're going to need to as well.

Jeff


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

ratracebellion.com is a well trusted and reliable source for work at home positions (for well over a decade). I have (before disability) used them for fill in gigs. 

Peace,
Kyrie, Tao Blue SD AKC CGC CGCA CGCU TKN PAT, Deja Blue SD AKC CGC CGCU TKN PAT


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

It may be that folks aren't buying new appliances these days, and having to limp along with ones that are old and tired. If that is true in your area, and you can fix things, you might want to start up a fixit service.

When you take it apart, you can usually see what is wrong, and it may not even need new parts to fix. Offer services that make it easy for folks to get these things to and from you. Startup costs should be close to zero.

Offer to "tune up" things like coffee pots or vacuum cleaners that just need a thorough cleaning in most cases ... a blockage makes them look like they are broken. I can't count the number of times my wife leads off with "we need a new vacuum", when she just vacuumed up a 2x4, and now thinks the vacuum is "broken".

If appliances aren't your thing ... use the same idea to find out what folks in your area need. Could be a delivery service, could be a haul-off service ...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Raise rabbits for food.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

is cannabis legal in your state?
become a caregiver? - of course your electric bill will be through the roof and you need space too....

get a job trimming for someone else and use uber ? 

could you pet sit someone's small dog who doesn't want to be home alone - of course that's not going to make you 1500 a month.

- about raising rabbits for food - not sure what your area is like but 
someone my brother worked with raised and sold rabbits for meat - sold them on craigslist. Some of his customers were town people buying rabbit meat for their dogs. Some people feed raw meat to their pets. The rabbit farmer realized that if he priced his meat low, he got less customers than if he priced it high....he figured maybe because some people think more expensive is better? He did pretty good at it.

anyway good luck with figuring out your job situation, I realize I didn't offer much help


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead (Apr 22, 2020)

Jealous Gypsy Homestead said:


> 1500 a month off pine needle baskets is a bit unrealistic. I see pine boughs and cedar boughs online. My husband is famous for his shepherd slings and handmade knives. We do not make that much even with pandemic assistance. Working at home is hard not impossible though. It all is what you find that will work for you. Ive heard people have success with fiverr and ive tried Amazon mturk, but i only make like 20 a week off it. You will find something, your thing. Let me know when you do, I may even purchase your wares. Good luck


Now working from home has skyrocketed. Check out indeed.com type part time in the category fieldand remote in location you will have tons to choose from


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Don't know if the OP wanted to drive around local area or not, but ... drive to each homestead, and shuttle things back and forth, from the services in the city to the homesteads in the country? For example:


small engine repair (take the engine or device to the nearest repair shop, get it back to customer)
delivery service (for anything ... if a tire blows, it's got to be run to the tire shop and back)
specialty purchase (customer orders, you pick up and deliver)

Any others to add to the list?

It seems like you could charge a bunch, and most folks would pay a bunch, just to avoid the time loss in taking care of these things. If you got your name on the radar of a bunch of service shops, it seems like the business would roll in automatically. You might need a truck, or car and trailer (HF, tilting) ... in my area, 4WD is also handy ...


----------



## pbt (Dec 5, 2020)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Don't know if the OP wanted to drive around local area or not, but ... drive to each homestead, and shuttle things back and forth, from the services in the city to the homesteads in the country? For example:
> 
> 
> small engine repair (take the engine or device to the nearest repair shop, get it back to customer)
> ...


I think this is more like what im looking for thanks for the idea


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Buy toilet seats, sell them to the pentagon for $1200 each plus $300 for s/h.


----------



## Benjy135 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi I went through the same as you, I am disabled but not a vet, so thank you for your service & I applaud you for going down this path, I sell & restore antique furniture over in the UK, a few things/tips I could offer you would be;

1. Map your goals out - Id suggest looking into Mr Maynes example of this, Its extremely powerful & gives your goals more of a purpose, (i.e if your goal is to earn 1500 p.m - map it out) _you can't get from A-Z without a Map if you don't know where you're going. _

2. Monitor & Maintain - So when I say this, I mean in all aspects of the business, but mainly finances (which can be done with softwares like Ember or Senta for example ((I use Ember but worth looking around to see which suits you)) Doing this allows you to budget, increase or decrease prices, see what's selling, organise stock/reduce wastage (i.e Energy Bills etc)

3. Read & Take time for yourself - I know this might sound silly but it is very important to make sure you are spending time - running a business or just being self employed is very difficult & can put strain on your loved ones, so take time perhaps 20 mins-1 hour a night to just read, relax your mind - develop & grow your skills, sit down with the kids & partner, talk, laugh. One book I'd suggest would be this. It's an incredible & easy to read.

I hope this could help if you need anything, please feel free to get in touch & good luck!

Yours

B


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Does anyone still have a digital copy of Ken Scharabok's book? Might be helpful to the OP. I'd share mine, but it was lost forever in a monumental hard drive crash a few years ago. Thank goodness I have a hard copy (somewhere).

Re: the pine needle sculptures
My neighbor is a pine needle artist. She's so good that her pieces are on display at Crystal Bridges. She and her husband make an annual trip (I think to Georgia) to harvest the needles. 

Wonderful lady, impressive work.





__





Fiber Sculpture by Peggy Wyman: Home


Fiber Sculpture by Peggy Wyman



studio-casa-cielo.com


----------

